# new litter due in next couple of days.



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Iv got a new litter due in the next couple of days.
doe - chocolate & white piebald
buck - dove / silver & white piebald.

this is her first litter. cant wait for the babies to arrive


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here is a couple of pics of the mum to be. she should be dropping any day now.


IMG00553-20110309-1654 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00556-20110309-1655 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Is the mom chocolate or agouti? I think I see ticking in the fur. I like her white marks very distinctive.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

I think she is just a chocolate & white piebald. Yea she is a lovely natured mouse. yea it looks like shes got a lightning stripe down her.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok so this little lady has had her babies thisafternoon. So far we can count at least 11 babies. hopefully they will all do well.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, babies!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i know lol lots of them.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

well the babies are doing fine. and so is mum. she is being very protective so can only take quick peaks in the bed.


----------

